# ICAN NOT HATCH BRINE SHRIMP FOR MY FRIES



## revivo111 (May 30, 2003)

I have new baby fries and the old ones are dead becase they did noteat anything. I trew away the old baby fry food and bought some brine shrimp eggs. But they do not hatch.
I folloed the procedure explaained in the Nike's links . I made hatchery from a plastic bottle (1lt). I cut half of it. I gice air and I put almost 1 spoon of salt. I also put a light on the bottle. But eggs remain same. What else do I need?

I gave them dried shrimps (bought ready from the shop) but I do not see them eating.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I think you need to add more salt… Aquarium salt or sea salt…I put in 2 table spoons for each liter… I think you will need 4 table spoons for 2 liters, if that is the size you are trying… Don’t forget to put a light above the shrimp… They should hatch in 13- 36 hours…. Try using crushed worm flake… Crush it real small like powder…. Good luck!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

From what you told i can say that you have to add more salt and a lamp or a heater.Artemia eggs atre hatched in temperatues of 27 Celsius +.I hatch mine at 28,5 Celsius.I believe that this is your problem.
Good Luck









Jim


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

try to buy frozen brine shrimp from your lfs but be sure to soak with water the frozen brine shrimp in a cup before you feed it to your frys. and try to put some live plants coz it worked with mine, and good luck


----------



## revivo111 (May 30, 2003)

It has been 36 hours and the eggs are stıll not hatched.
added more salt today. I wil wait till night.

To add plants?

REally, what kind of? I want to try that one because my fries will die again because they do not eat anyting.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i would try starting over rather than just keep'n on adding salt. it should only take usually 18 hrs for shrimp two start hatching and than more ready every two hours. i used HIKARI first bites for the first week with my latest batch and worked fine. then i switched to brine shrimp. pic below


----------



## revivo111 (May 30, 2003)

Thnaks Nike but I could not find that one.

i tried evrything. I tried to add salt I put heater and lamp. I began from the beginning several times. Iwill get mad.
I will now look for a shop which sells hatched brine shrimps.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I had the same problem once even after hatching eggs for a while. Called the distributor and found that they were a bad batch with a very low hatch rate. If not stored properly (exposed to extreme heat) this will reduce your hatch rate. I also use warm water during the hatch procedure. Also ensure that equipment is clean so that the eggs dont get contaminated.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah it seems that ive got a "bad batch" too cause my damn eggs dont hatch no more after a year of being able to hatch them.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have ran into bad eggs as well







that seems to be the common thing, so i always buy my eggs at the same store making them always buy more so i always get fresh ones. i go with sanfransico eggs that got a very good hatch rate.


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

Buy the continous Hatch n Feed by Oscar products, it does all work for you, well almost. You should chech it out. It was only $10 at bigaall online.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Guys, use mini-cichlid pellets, use a grounding device (as in pepper shaker or Metate (mexican chili grounder, which is made of volcanic rock) and grind the pellets to small size. Keep in mind, the larvae will not feed until their yolk sac is absorbed. Then feed them no more than they can consume in a min. or two. Its all trial and error.

I also use Staple (O.S.I) Granules for all Aquarium Fishes. The fry that Hollywood sent are thriving on it and growing rapidly. Stay away from flake food at this stage of the game. Rots quickly.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

good ol san francsico brine eggs are the way to go. I would also suggest you to grind up pellets like suggested by frank. I use that when i bred cichlids.


----------

